# The Making of the Misadventures of the Star Wars Iconic Characters...



## Jack Haggerty (Jan 19, 2002)

Let's use this as an OOC thread.

GAME ON!

Those you who haven't, please check the character stats I've posted.  Some of you still have to either correct mistakes, or show me my mistake.


----------



## Dorn Tavers (Jan 20, 2002)

Just checking in!


----------



## Jack Haggerty (Jan 22, 2002)

Well, it looks like Arani, Dorn, Rorworr and Sia-Lan are all registered.  We're just waiting for Kelko, Sen and Set.  Valara and Deel are also still unregistered, and unclaimed.

Don't feel like you need to wait.  Go ahead and start posting in-game.

Oh, and I'm putting you all on my "buddy" list...  That way I can pester you once Private Messaging is enabled.  Also, I've also "subscribed" to all the threads related to the game.  That means I'll get emailed whenever someone posts a reply.


----------



## Kelko (Jan 22, 2002)

I am now here and checking the sig.


----------



## Jack Haggerty (Jan 28, 2002)

Hey guys...  Just like I promised, I've got Iconic Avatars for you, if you want them.

You'll find them here...  They're named something like "DeelAvatar.gif".  I'll assume you can each figure out which one is yours.

They look something like this:


----------



## Arani Korden (Jan 29, 2002)

Testing my new avatar.


----------



## Kelko (Jan 31, 2002)

Avatar test


----------



## Jack Haggerty (Feb 1, 2002)

Hey!

Where are you guys?

Everyone one is registered, except Sen...  So for those of you who aren't (and you know who you are) get posting already!


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Feb 6, 2002)

*Am I alive???*

Wow just checking in. I had a few problems and could not get on and then the server being super busy when I visit. Oh well see how this looks...


----------



## Jack Haggerty (Feb 11, 2002)

Sorry for the delay, everyone...  I'm kind of waiting on Dorn and Rorworr.  If they don't post by Wednesday, I'll take them over as NPCs for now.  If I don't get a post or email from them by the end of the month, I'll find new people to play them.


----------



## Jack Haggerty (Feb 16, 2002)

Hey guys...

The game seems moving really slow.  Is the adventure that uninteresting?  Or is something else going on?  Or is it just me?

*A WARNING:* 
Neither Rorworr nor Dorn have posted in nearly a month...  If they don't contact me within two weeks, I'm going to find new people to play them.


----------



## Sia-Lan Wezz (Feb 21, 2002)

I've been having intermittant internet connection difficulty, but I will post tonight!


----------



## Jack Haggerty (Feb 22, 2002)

Thanks for letting us know...


----------



## Rorworr (Feb 22, 2002)

RL has bitten my shaggy butt , you can count on me jack from now on !


----------



## Jack Haggerty (Feb 22, 2002)

Thanks.

Could check your stats, Rorworr?  Unless I made a gross mathmatics mistake, WotC did a horrendous job building your character.


----------



## Jack Haggerty (Feb 24, 2002)

*ATTN: DORN TRAVERS*

*DORN TRAVERS* has one week from today (Sun 2/24) to reply to the game thread.  After that, I will consult with the moderators about releasing that username, and begin advertising for a player to take his place.


----------



## Jack Haggerty (Mar 2, 2002)

I sent out an e-mail, but I haven't heard back from Dorn yet.

I'll post the next bit o' battle (I may go more than one round, using the battle plans detailed in your posts) tomorrow, and we'll move on.

If I don't hear from Dorn by Monday, I'll start advertising for a replacement.


----------



## Arani Korden (Mar 2, 2002)

*Job Security*

Here's what I'm wondering - is WotC going to use us again in the new Core Rulebook they're putting out?  My agent's calls aren't being returned for some reason . . . 

Apparently in an article in "Star Wars Insider," they mentioned 







> New art. New full-color illustrations for every character species and prestige class. The sample art in the mag shows a female Twi'lek Jedi Ace, and a male Rodian Crime Lord. Both look great (though the Twi'lek is alot cuter).




But no mention of us.  Are we being replaced?  Is the Iconic concept being scrapped?  Or are these new guys going to be like the Blackguard in the DMG, who doesn't get a name and just stands around trying to look menacing despite his doofy helmet?  (I can't believe I used to date that guy . . .)


----------



## Sia-Lan Wezz (Mar 4, 2002)

I really haven't heard, but I wouldn't be suprised if there wasn't a shake-up in the iconic line-up...  How many iconic jedi guardians do we really need?  I mean... am I going to be unemployed?


----------



## Jack Haggerty (Mar 5, 2002)

Don't forget that by the time Luke, Leia and Han roll around, there are only really *two* Jedi left wandering around.

And neither of them are named Sia-Lan, Sen, Dorn or Set.

That doesn't bode well, does it?

Oh, and sorry about the in-game delay, Dorn sent me an email at the last moment, then I had a little trouble getting through to the boards.


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Mar 5, 2002)

*How do I fix my sign and avatar??*

OK I am so computer stupid 
Anyway how do I get them in my profile? I can get to the edit profile stuff etc but am stuck there... (as much as I love Bart I want my correct pics )


----------



## Jack Haggerty (Mar 6, 2002)

*Re: How do I fix my sign and avatar??*



			
				Sen Udo-Mal said:
			
		

> *OK I am so computer stupid
> Anyway how do I get them in my profile? I can get to the edit profile stuff etc but am stuck there... (as much as I love Bart I want my correct pics ) *




Signature first...  You've almost got it right, but you need to insert the vBCode image tags before and after the picture's address.

It should look something like:







Avatar next.  Avatars have been disabled, so I don't think you can change them right now.  But for later reference...

Click on the "User CP" button at the top of the page.
Click on the "Change Options" link.
Near the bottom of the page, click the "Change Avatar" button.
There should be a field to enter the url for a custom Avatar, do so.
You're Avatar's url is: http://home.fnal.gov/~domeier/iconics/SenAvatar.gif




Save the changes.
[/list=1]


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Mar 6, 2002)

*Well part of it worked*

yea


----------



## Arani Korden (Mar 6, 2002)

The revised Noble class is up on the WotC website:

http://www.wizards.com/starwars/article.asp?x=sw20020228bnobles&c=rpg

Jack, I don't see anything that would require my stat-block to be changed, and I don't know if you'd want to switch before the book comes out anyway.  

I'm not in the art, but the text does use "Arani" in the example of the favor ability, so it looks like I made it into the book after all.


----------



## Sia-Lan Wezz (Mar 8, 2002)

Hey, SW Iconics... there's no reason we can't keep up some role-playing and dialogue while we're waiting for Jack to update the mechanical side.  Plus we have a lot of character development to do, and I for one don't know much about Sia-Lan... if it comes out through Role-playing, all the better!


----------



## Arani Korden (Mar 8, 2002)

I'd love to be saying more, but I'm afraid Arani's dialogue at the moment consists mostly of "Ow, ow, ow, ow, ow."


----------



## Jack Haggerty (Mar 9, 2002)

Sia-Lan Wezz said:
			
		

> *Hey, SW Iconics... there's no reason we can't keep up some role-playing and dialogue while we're waiting for Jack to update the mechanical side.  Plus we have a lot of character development to do, and I for one don't know much about Sia-Lan... if it comes out through Role-playing, all the better! *




Thanks.

It not so much that I'm posting slow (though in a few instances it is), but I'm trying to give everyone the chance to post something.  If you think I'm taking it too slow, holler, and I can speed things up.


----------



## Sia-Lan Wezz (Mar 14, 2002)

The same works in reverse, Jack!  If you think I'm over-posting, let me know and I'll ease off.  I am just trying to keep some sense of momentum in the thread, so the story will take off.  Once we get everyone posting regularly, it will go much more smoothly.


----------



## WSmith (Mar 14, 2002)

Hey, everybody. I sent Jack an email, but basically I am going to have to drop out. I have way too much going on as far as projects, and trying to get ready to move this summer, that my webtime is going to be cut. It is up to Jack if he wants to run Kelko as a NPC or have someone take him over. 

Thanks, all, and it was really fun. 
WSmith
Kelko


----------



## dagger (Mar 14, 2002)

Hi,

I would just like to put my name in the hat for the free spot that seems to be opening up, thanks!

If you need to contact me:

dagger@austin.rr.com


----------



## Jack Haggerty (Mar 15, 2002)

Thanks, Dagger, you're first on the list...

Right now, I'm waiting for Kelko's password, so I can pass it on.


----------



## dagger (Mar 15, 2002)

If another character opens up Id like to run a Jedi but Im more than willing to roleplay anything, I look forward to it.


----------



## Jack Haggerty (Mar 15, 2002)

dagger said:
			
		

> *If another character opens up Id like to run a Jedi but Im more than willing to roleplay anything, I look forward to it. *




The only other two characters available are Vor'en Kurn, the Soldier, and Valara Saar, the Force Adept.  As the group is currently in the midst of a more or less uninhabited jungle, it may some time before they could join the group.

If you'd like to play Kelko, then send me an email, and I'll forward you his current password.


----------



## Shalimar Shiawase (Mar 18, 2002)

I would be interested in playing Valara Saar, when she can join the group of course, and if you would have me.  I will send you an email with all of the specifics.

If you need to contact me:
Marik@maxgaming.net


----------



## Jack Haggerty (Mar 19, 2002)

Shalimar Shiawase said:
			
		

> *I would be interested in playing Valara Saar, when she can join the group of course, and if you would have me.  I will send you an email with all of the specifics.
> 
> If you need to contact me:
> Marik@maxgaming.net *




Thanks.  I'll send you an email when the opportunity presents itself.


----------



## Jack Haggerty (Mar 21, 2002)

Hey everybody!

It looks like I've got someone new to play Kelko...  He should start posting as soon as he clears up some issues with the username.

Also, Shalimar has volunteered to play the Force Adept, Valara Saar.  I should be able to introduce her soon...

So let's keep the game moving.

The longer you guys sit around the jungle doing nothing, the longer I have to cook up some nastiness hiding behind a tree.


----------



## Dave G (Mar 21, 2002)

Sia-Lan here: 

<minor rant>
Why is it taking people so long to post?  I mean, I am losing the enjoyment of this thread because we can never get any rhythm going.

I check the main thread at least once a day, and more often it's been like 3 times per day.

Is it just me?  Am I being too optimistic?  It kind of cheezes me off to have to go so deep on the page to find our threads every time I come to this forum, we should be able to keep in the top half of the page, easy!
</minor rant>

Sorry, I guess I just earned a DSP


----------



## Valara Saar (Mar 21, 2002)

TEST


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Mar 21, 2002)

I tend to agree BillyBeanbag, but one never knows 
I am starting a Deadlands one and it so hard to get people even to post their characters  oh well


----------



## Jack Haggerty (Mar 22, 2002)

It's a problem that plagues online games.

In the two years that I've been playing PBP's and PBeM's, nearly a dozen games that I've been a part of fell apart shortly after they started.

It's usually starts with one or two people slowing down their post rate, before stopping completely...  Pretty soon no one in the game posts at all.  The only real solution (other than ditching the game completely) is to exclude or replace the slow players, and keep everyone else moving on.

The problem I, personally, have with my games slowing down, is when my players get to a point in the game, where there is a decision to be made with no particularly clear solution.  I like my players to think for themselves, and hate railroading them unnecessarily.  In the games that I GM online, all those that have slowed down and failed, seemed to be because the players refused to take any initiative of their own, and I refused to lead them by the nose.

I think that's what's happening to a small degree here.  Sit around twiddling your thumbs long enough, and I'll throw a "kick in the pants" your way...  Like an enormous poisonous snake hiding in the middle of a river.

I take the same stand that Piratecat does with the D&D Iconics...  I have no qualms about target inactive characters.  Slow characters may find themselves kicked in the pants while the others move on.  Also, I have no qualms about docking them XP.

That said, the only characters I am worried about lately are Rorworr and Set.  You two guys haven't been posting much, unless I send you email reminders.  Do you guys need a kick in the pants?  Should I find other players?

If any of you run into temporary problems posting, or foresee temporary problems posting, then please drop me a line by posting a message here, or emailing me...  I doesn't take that long.  I won't get mad, if I'm expecting you to not post.

The player who was going to play Kelko has backed out, so I still need a new player for him.  For now, he's an NPC, and will be played as such...  In other words, he will only take rather obvious actions, unless explicitly asked by the other characters.

Also, someone has stepped forward to play Valara.  I should be able to introduce her soon.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Mar 22, 2002)

Please go on, guys. There is a lot of people out ther that like your game (I am one  )


----------



## Valara Saar (Mar 22, 2002)

I am looking forward to this a bunch.  BTW my email address is now: Marik_Horn@excite.com  the other one got trashed a day or so ago.


----------



## Jack Haggerty (Mar 22, 2002)

Valara Saar said:
			
		

> *I am looking forward to this a bunch.  BTW my email address is now: Marik_Horn@excite.com  the other one got trashed a day or so ago. *




Did you you get my email about why you are on this planet?  Or should I resend it to you?


----------



## Valara Saar (Mar 22, 2002)

If they are the same group, they are some busy, busy naughty people.  Yes, I got the email, if it included the info about Pathfinder 3.


----------



## Jack Haggerty (Mar 23, 2002)

That's the one...  Great.


----------



## Arani Korden (Mar 23, 2002)

Lichtenhart said:
			
		

> *Please go on, guys. There is a lot of people out ther that like your game (I am one  ) *




That's good to hear.

And about posting frequency - sorry if I've been a bit lax.  I'll try to post more.  

Just be glad I'm not GMing any more.


----------



## Jack Haggerty (Mar 30, 2002)

Shalimar Shiawase said:
			
		

> *OOC:  Yes use a force point,  have you looked at the DCs?  need at least a 14 to heal anything,  18 to be able to possibly heal all of it.  Darkside point because she calls on the force out of fear.  Makes sense for the character as something she would do looking at her write up.  Also sorry for the wrong username, it gets confusing with too many.*




Alright, suit yourself.  If you want a Darkside point, you can use the Darkside instead of a FP (and get +2d6).  Otherwise, I don't normally give out DSPs for something as trivial as fear of failure...  

Unless that fear compels you to use Move Object to drop a speeder truck on the head of some innocent bystander in cold blood.  Handing out DSPs, just like handing out FPs is a serious business and not to be taken lightly.


----------



## Valara Saar (Mar 30, 2002)

This is exactly the reason to gain the Darkside point.  The write-up said she found the jedi to restrictive so she left,  well, they certainly are restrictive about the darkside.  She will almost definitely atone at some point through heroics, but its more in her nature to have one or two darkside points simply because she had no teacher and had to bumble along till she got off planet. 

I am just trying to let her personality come out of her stats.  She isnt really in any danger of going bad, she just doesn't know better,  once she realizes it, she'll start walking the straight and narrow.


----------



## Jack Haggerty (Mar 30, 2002)

"This is exactly the reason to gain the Darkside point."

No it's not.

Let me be perfectly clear.

If I handed out DSPs simply because someone is afraid or angry, then everyone in the galaxy would have a couple dozen at least...  And every Iconic Character would have picked up one or two DSPs since the beginning of the adventure.

Here are few examples of things I might give you a DSP for...


Trusting in the Dark Side to get that +2d6 bonus.
Using Force Grip.
Using Force Lightning.
Knowingly killing an innocent.
Selling your friends out to a bounty hunter.
Using Friendship to "distract" an opponent for a sneak attack.
Killing subordinates who fail.
Torturing a prisoner without asking him any questions.
Freezing someone in carbonite.
Enslaving an alien race.
Destroying a planet.

In other words, you have to purposefully do something blatently evil and selfish to gain a DSP.  Just as you have to do something blatently good and heroic to gain a FP.

Remember, the only easy way to get rid of a DSP is by burning up a FP.  You only get FPs by going up levels, and by the good graces of the GM.

I have no problem with her flirting with the Dark Side, if you choose to do so.  But don't expect to rack up DSPs because she "doesn't know better".  You're going to have to work for those DSPs just as hard as you work for FPs.


----------



## Valara Saar (Mar 30, 2002)

I geuss that did not come out right, she does not want the dark side or dsps, i just think that it fits her character to have one dark side point.  I view a single point as a slight brush with the darkside, not anything major, just its a little easier to turn someone with one dsp then none,  I think that most people have one or two, and that that is quite natural if your not doing anything to gaurd against it like a jedi would.


----------



## Arani Korden (Mar 31, 2002)

If Valara picks up a Dark Side point, poor Set'll be jealous.  It may make him crabby . . .


----------



## Jack Haggerty (Mar 31, 2002)

I don't think Set'll have anything to worry about.



			
				Valara Saar said:
			
		

> *I geuss that did not come out right, she does not want the dark side or dsps, i just think that it fits her character to have one dark side point.  I view a single point as a slight brush with the darkside, not anything major, just its a little easier to turn someone with one dsp then none,  I think that most people have one or two, and that that is quite natural if your not doing anything to gaurd against it like a jedi would. *




Well, I don't think it fits her character (at least as written by WotC), and I don't think the majority of average people have any DSPs.  And DSPs are major no matter how many you have.

"Once you start along the Dark Path, forever will it dominate your destiny."

Valara, it seems to me, is trying to learn the Jedi Code from just the Jedi Code.  She would take a very pure, literal, idealistic approach to the Code.  If anything, she would be less likely to have any DSPs at this point, because she isn't trying to "interpret" the Code.  When she meets the Jedi, they aren't what she expected...  Remember Obi-wan, Qui-Gon and Jedi Counsel in Ep. I...  Who they acted, and how they treated each other...  Rather haughty know-it-alls, eh?  That's what they mean by disillusioned.

It like the immigrants who see America as a land of opportuny, but when they get here can only get a minimum wage job.

Or...  to use current events as an example...  Think about someone who lived the vast majority of their life on an isolated island.  They come upon a copy of the Torah (or the Koran, or the Bible).  The read the book through, and think it has great ideas.  So they model their lives after these writings.  Now, a boat comes and they get the opportunity to leave.  They decide that the first place they want to go to is Jerusalem, where this book originated, and a majority of its followers reside.  What would that person think if he went there right now.

In other words, unless you can give me a much better reason, no.  I see Valara as more Jedi than the Jedi, because she hasn't had much contact with the galaxy, and is setting her Role-models on a very high pedestal.

If anything, she would be the strictest about staying away from the Dark Side, because she doesn't know better.


----------



## Valara Saar (Apr 1, 2002)

I bow to your interpretation, it makes more sense then mine does.  Drat,  a white knight.  Oh well,  should prove interesting either way.


----------



## Jack Haggerty (Apr 1, 2002)

Now I suspect that sooner or later, you will realize that these Jedi aren't everything you expected them to be.  How you react to that is up to you.


----------



## Valara Saar (Apr 1, 2002)

oh, thats gospel, she is pretty shocked that between 4 "Jedi" they could not heal Sia-Lan, or at least think to do that.  Too her that was th first thing that came to mind.


----------



## Sia-Lan Wezz (Apr 1, 2002)

I'm partially at fault for that as a player.  I was mistakenly under the impression that I could heal only VP/WP with my abilities.  I know Sia-Lan is not a beginning character, but she rather feels like one to me. 

Part of the problem, is that I seldom have my book handy when I post...

I'll try to be better!


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Apr 2, 2002)

Jack I was going to check this last night but I ended up getting my Godlike book in and reading that instead... anyway about Force Mind; I can't remember how many people can I effect and what is the vitality cost. I am pretty sure that right now I can give 3 people a +1 bonus to one skill or to their attack rolls or saving throws, etc. and that it is going to cost me 3 vitality and that it would last 3 rounds ...I just can't remember for sure and what to check before I do it.


----------



## Valara Saar (Apr 2, 2002)

Force mind 2 vitality points, in addition 1 vitality point must be spent for eveyone affected.  All those affected gain a +2 force bonus to the ONE ability score of your choosing.  It lasts for you level in rounds.  You cannot be one of the targets.


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Apr 2, 2002)

Thanks!!


----------



## Valara Saar (Apr 2, 2002)

It has to be used for an attribute like strength, or dexterity or constitution though, from my understanding of the way the rule reads.


----------



## Karl Green (Apr 2, 2002)

D'oh thats' right!! I so wish I would have taking my book today it has been to long sense I have read it!

Jack Sen Udo-Mal would go for +2 Dex for the three people I mentioned... I will edit in a second here when I get back to that account but it has been really slow today


----------



## Jack Haggerty (Apr 2, 2002)

Valara Saar said:
			
		

> *It has to be used for an attribute like strength, or dexterity or constitution though, from my understanding of the way the rule reads. *




Read it again.  It makes no distinction.  You can use this Force ability on ANY ability score.

So says I.


----------



## Valara Saar (Apr 2, 2002)

I like your interpretation, its helpful.  However, it says an ability score.  The ONLY ability scores in the game are Dexterity, Strength, Constitution, Wisdom, Intelligence, and Charisma.  Attack Bonus is referred to as a Bonus not an ability score.  The way I figure what it works on is I look at the character sheet in the back of the book, and if it is described on the sheet as an ability score then it can be affected, if not it cannot be, and yes this only works if somethings are described on that sheet as ability scores, which there are.  

That said, I'll be quiet because your interpretation is the most benificial, and So says you


----------



## Karl Green (Apr 2, 2002)

It is totally up to you Jack as it is not worded the best as I remember. I would prefer to give them a +2 to their attack bonuses BUT a +1 to ranged attacks and a +1 to Defense and Reflex saves is not bad either (for the +2 DEX)


----------



## Jack Haggerty (Apr 2, 2002)

Valara Saar said:
			
		

> *I like your interpretation, its helpful.  However, it says an ability score.  The ONLY ability scores in the game are Dexterity, Strength, Constitution, Wisdom, Intelligence, and Charisma.  Attack Bonus is referred to as a Bonus not an ability score.  The way I figure what it works on is I look at the character sheet in the back of the book, and if it is described on the sheet as an ability score then it can be affected, if not it cannot be, and yes this only works if somethings are described on that sheet as ability scores, which there are.
> 
> That said, I'll be quiet because your interpretation is the most benificial, and So says you *




Ooops...  I misread your post.  I didn't see the "like" bit.

I thought you meant it only works on Str, Con, and Dex.  Truly, we both agree that it adds a bonus to Str, Con, Dex, Int, Wis or Cha (since those are the "Abilities").  It will not add a direct bonus to BAB, Saves, or Skills check except as how iut raises the relavent ability.

Right.


----------



## Rorworr (Apr 4, 2002)

*The Wookiee Returns!*

Rorworr is back, just under different management   Hi everybody!


----------



## Jack Haggerty (Apr 4, 2002)

So I take it the password and Email address change worked fine?

Make certain you check those stats over in the Rogue's Gallery and make any necessary changes.


----------



## Arani Korden (Apr 4, 2002)

By the way, *Yay Set!*  Stepping out to confront the pirates like that is hot-headed, impulsive, highly dramatic, and entirely within character.  IC I'm pissed, but OOC I'm applauding.


----------



## Jack Haggerty (Apr 4, 2002)

I agree.

He's got bonus XP coming, if he doesn't get you all killed.

Sorry about the delay guys, I didn't expect to get all the posts in so soon...  That and I just bought a Digital Camera and have been busy running its batteries down all day.

The Showdown at the Wreck of the _Mystic Burn_ commences tomorrow.


----------



## Sia-Lan Wezz (Apr 7, 2002)

Okay, I am trying to figure out a few details of the combat.

1. How far is it between Sia-Lan and the group firing at us?  I want to try and distract some of the opponents so the people around Kelko have time to do something (hopefully the pirates [or whatever they are] don't have the feat that makes it easier to fire into melee.)

2. would it be possible to move and strike this round?

3. Should I assume a -4 penalty to my attack since I am not proficient with 'walking stick' or is it considered a club?

4. Can I spend a force point on my attack?

Anxiously awaiting an answer so I can post to keep combat moving!  

btw - this is a lot of fun!


----------



## Jack Haggerty (Apr 8, 2002)

Sia-Lan Wezz said:
			
		

> *Okay, I am trying to figure out a few details of the combat.
> 
> 1. How far is it between Sia-Lan and the group firing at us?  I want to try and distract some of the opponents so the people around Kelko have time to do something (hopefully the pirates [or whatever they are] don't have the feat that makes it easier to fire into melee.)
> 
> ...





There are two groups firing at you.  The first is clustered around the van and includes The Smoker (who is lying on the gorund in front of the van), The Gotal and the Trandoshan (who are both under cover behind the van).  The van is about 20m away...  Say, 16m forward and 4m to the left, more or less.

The second group is a group of four humans standing way back by the bodies near the _Mystic Burn_.  They about 30m away straight ahead of you.

Yes, assuming you Charge someone near the van.  Otherwise, you'll have to move this round and attack next round, since you have a 10m movement (or 20m double move).

No, a club is a Simple Weapon, and everyone should be proficient in Simple Weapons.

I don't see why not.

btw - I'm glad you're enjoying this.


----------



## Sia-Lan Wezz (Apr 8, 2002)

Jack, am I incorrect in my thinking that a Force Point adds to all actions in a given round?  If I am I would choose to hit over damage.


----------



## Jack Haggerty (Apr 8, 2002)

I was under the impression that it gave a bonus to a single die roll...  Let me double check and I get back to you tonight.


----------



## Sia-Lan Wezz (Apr 8, 2002)

I double checked by posting on the SW d20 RPG board at the Holonet forum, and it confirmed what I had thought.  The Force Point adds to all d20 rolls in a single round - basically everything except damage.  Feel free to double check though... I need to start bringing my SW book to work since I do most of my posting from here.


----------



## Jack Haggerty (Apr 8, 2002)

Alright...  Maybe I'm still thinking of the WEG method...

I'll need to check up with my rulebook to run the combat anyway.

Sia-Lan wrote, "I need to start bringing my SW book to work since I do most of my posting from here."

Right, me too...  Or they could put it in the SRD.


----------



## Jack Haggerty (Apr 8, 2002)

Set Harth said:
			
		

> *Ducking beneath the blaster fire Set runs to his lightsabre taking advantage of cover where available. He pushes and/or tumbles around any humanoid obsticles in his way to recover the lightsabre. If he manages to reach it he ignites and attacks the closest pirate, If it's still being held he grapples with the offending pirate to get it back.
> 
> Attack +5 (1d3+1 unarmed), Def 17, Tumble +6 and I'll use Heroic Surge if nessesary.  *




Set, the Trandoshan (20m away) is still carying the lightsaber, so if you want your lightsaber, it seems to me that you have two options...

1.  Charge and Disarm.
2.  Double Move and Disarm (using Heroic Surge).

Then, the next round, you can ignite it and attack with it.

Grappling will not get you your lightsaber, but since you are unarmed, disarming will with a successful opposed attack against the Trandoshan.

From the SRD (and should work the same in SW):


> Disarm [Varies][AoO: Yes]
> 
> Description: The combatant and an adjacent target make opposed attack rolls with the their respective weapons. If the weapons are different sizes, the opponent with the larger weapon gets a bonus on the attack roll of +4 per difference in size category. If the target is using a weapon in two hands, he gets an additional +4 bonus. If the combatant beats the target, the target is disarmed. If a combatant attempted the disarm action unarmed, the combatant now has the weapon. Otherwise, it drops to the ground at the target's feet. If the combatant fails, then the target may make an attempt to disarm the combatant as an immediate, free action.
> 
> This action substitutes for a melee attack, not an action. As melee attacks, it can be used once in an attack or charge action, one or more times in a full attack action, or even as an attack of opportunity.


----------



## Set Harth (Apr 9, 2002)

Charge and Disarm I think, I'll can use all the plus I can get. Just Trying to think and act like Ani


----------



## Jack Haggerty (Apr 9, 2002)

I just realized that you could use Heroic Surge after the charge to ignite and attack with that Light Saber, assuming you get it.


----------



## Jack Haggerty (Apr 9, 2002)

Sia-Lan Wezz said:
			
		

> *I double checked by posting on the SW d20 RPG board at the Holonet forum, and it confirmed what I had thought.  The Force Point adds to all d20 rolls in a single round - basically everything except damage.  *




I double checked, and you were correct...  You get the bonus to all d20 rolls for one round.


----------



## Karl Green (Apr 10, 2002)

Ok so what happens??? 

OOC Sen here, just wondering when the next post will be... i want to know if I am going to get shot or not  heheh


----------



## Jack Haggerty (Apr 11, 2002)

Keep your shorts clean, Karl...

I wanted to give Dorn a chance to post.  I'm rolling up the next round right now, and should have it posted by bedtime.


----------



## Karl Green (Apr 11, 2002)

I know I am just antsy hehehehe... especially with gunfire around


----------



## Sia-Lan Wezz (Apr 11, 2002)

Wow... I spent a force point... what a waste!  

Oh, and Valara?  Jedi are only people, and people are prone to error... even Jedi,  there was a very good reason why I did what I did.  Sometimes it's better to die in order that another might live, since in the Force there is no death... there is little to fear.  The only way I saw to keep everyone who's already wounded from being shot up even more, was to present a more immediate, _more threatening,_ target.  I hoped to draw more fire, and make them take a penalty for firing into melee...

There was no way I could plan on being tripped.  I've given away my pistol... my saber's been stolen and my friends are dying... any *more* questions? 

Jedi are no different from other soldiers, some are good and some are young and naive... as such there can be lapses in judgement.  


Play Ball!


----------



## Valara Saar (Apr 11, 2002)

A sports metaphor I am all a tingle.

I know what you did, makes sense to me personally.  But for someone who idolizes the jedi, you getting thrown was a shock, to her.  

Think about it from this perspective,  Jedi are infalliable, your taught this the entire time your growing up, and its part of your culture for as many generations back as you can count(literally since the population was started by a Jedi).  Then you actually meet jedi.  Of course they are going to fall short of your expectations, its only natural.  

No flesh and blood mortal could ever live up to the stories and legends about them if you ever met them.  Its not personal, its what she thinks, not what I think.


----------



## Sia-Lan Wezz (Apr 11, 2002)

You know that's a perfectly valid response, and I completely understand now, I hope I didn't come across as to retributive in my earlier post!

Now, let's go kick some hiney! w00t!


----------



## Jack Haggerty (Apr 12, 2002)

Look at it this way, Sia...

You were charging (+2) a prone (+4) fellow.  Between that +6 and your normal BAB, the FP didn't help much, and it doesn't increase the 1d6 damage of your club.

As for the trip...  You were -2 for his touch attack, and you were rather unlucky with the d20.


----------



## Dave G (Apr 16, 2002)

<rassafrassing-forgot-to-logout-brickabrackin-poodu>


----------



## Sia-Lan Wezz (Apr 16, 2002)

I assume I am still no where within sight of my saber?  Once I see it I want default my action to Move Object the saber into my hand.


----------



## Jack Haggerty (Apr 17, 2002)

You can't see your 'saber but there are three very likely places for it to be hiding...  
1. The Crate  
2. The Van  
3. The Ship


----------



## Sia-Lan Wezz (Apr 18, 2002)

Jack, iaking a couple of much needed days off, so if you need to move me along in the name of expediency, feel free.  

I might be able to post, but just in case, I thought you'd want to know.


----------



## Jack Haggerty (Apr 18, 2002)

Thanks.


----------



## Arani Korden (Apr 30, 2002)

I finally got a good look at the cover to "Tempest Feud" today.  Looks like my agent was able to get me out of the "gold bikini" clause in my contract after all.


----------



## Valara Saar (Apr 30, 2002)

Dorn will be sooo disapointed, and Set needs his temptations.


----------



## Arani Korden (May 1, 2002)

I think Set's capable of falling to the dark side without my help.  Besides, I hear his heart belongs to Bal Serinus.


----------



## Jack Haggerty (May 1, 2002)

Valara Saar said:
			
		

> *Dorn will be sooo disapointed...*




Oh, don't worry...  He gets to keep his gold bikini.


----------



## Dorn Tavers (May 1, 2002)

Jack Haggerty said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Oh, don't worry...  He gets to keep his gold bikini. *




*whew*

I was worried there for a sec. I've never looked as good in any other bikini...


----------



## Arani Korden (May 1, 2002)

Dorn Tavers said:
			
		

> *
> 
> *whew*
> 
> ...




Many Bothans died to bring you that bikini . . . . .


----------



## Jack Haggerty (May 3, 2002)

Hey guys, two things...

First, I intend to purchase the Revised Rules as soon as possible after they come out.  I'll most likely switch to those rules, but everyone will get a chance to adjust your characters if wanted or needed.

Second, hopefully, I'll be getting a web-site soon, on which I can stash Character Stats, adventure notes, maps and other such goodies.


----------



## Sia-Lan Wezz (May 3, 2002)

Jack, I plan on buying the RCR but I may not be able to do so right away, can you help those of us who want to upgrade until it's within our own power?


----------



## Jack Haggerty (May 3, 2002)

Absolutely...

Also there will (supposedly) be an online guide for converting the old rules to the new rules.


----------



## Arani Korden (May 4, 2002)

Since both my classes have been previewed on the WotC website, I'll post any changes on the Rogues Gallery thread.


----------



## Valara Saar (May 8, 2002)

Whats the plan? sleep till dark?  Max vitality? what?


----------



## Jack Haggerty (May 9, 2002)

Valara Saar said:
			
		

> *Whats the plan? sleep till dark?  Max vitality? what? *




Max vitality isn't that difficult to achieve...  Remember, you are all regaining 3 VP per hour of rest (not necessarily sleep).  8 or 10 hours should bring every one back up.

Wounds are another story...  Only 1 per full day of rest.

So now all I have to do is figure out precisely what kind of ship the _Pathfinder III_ is...


----------



## Arani Korden (May 9, 2002)

Checking my notes here, I believe the _Pathfinder III_ is a White Star.  With a cloaking device.  And really comfy chairs.


----------



## Jack Haggerty (May 9, 2002)

Arani Korden said:
			
		

> *Checking my notes here, I believe the Pathfinder III is a White Star.*




We could swing that...  but do you think the half dozen or so of you will be enough to crew it?



			
				Arani Korden said:
			
		

> *With a cloaking device.*




But that doesn't necessarily mean it works...  or works the way it's supposed to.  Hrmmm, "cloak feed-back", now that's an interesting concept.



			
				Arani Korden said:
			
		

> *And really comfy chairs. *




Remember...  What humans consider comfy, and what any number of alien species consider comfy are entirely different things.


----------



## Valara Saar (May 10, 2002)

The crew as you pointed them out to me sounded human, or at least humanoid,  Otherwise why would Valara go with them in the first place?


----------



## Jack Haggerty (May 10, 2002)

Valara Saar said:
			
		

> *The crew as you pointed them out to me sounded human, or at least humanoid,  Otherwise why would Valara go with them in the first place? *




That's right...  Most of the known aliens are humanoid.  But don't you think a Human, a Gamorrean, a Calamari and a Trandoshan would have different tastes concerning interior decorating?

And why wouldn't the crew be non-human...  or mixed for that matter.  Sheesh!  Get with the times, Valara.  

This is an equal opportunity RPG.


----------



## Valara Saar (May 10, 2002)

Color me embarresed, though I don't believe Gammoreans can speak basic, or be pilots.  How does the RCRB look?


----------



## Arani Korden (May 10, 2002)

Valara Saar said:
			
		

> * How does the RCRB look? *




I hear there's a new guy - an iconic Zabrak Tech Specialist.


----------



## Valara Saar (May 10, 2002)

Is he cute?


----------



## Arani Korden (May 10, 2002)

Dunno yet.  If I'm lucky, I'll tell you tomorrow.


----------



## Jack Haggerty (May 10, 2002)

Valara Saar said:
			
		

> *Color me embarresed, though I don't believe Gammoreans can speak basic, or be pilots.*




There you go again...

Gamorreans can understand basic, but cannot speak it for the same reasons Wookiees can't...  So that's hardly their fault.

And any Gamorrean can be a pilot, so long as they have a vehicle and roll high enough on their Pilot skill check.

With a little luck, I'll have RCRB before noon tomorrow.

Hey, does anyone have any particular starship preferences?  Size?  Speed?  Armament?  Accomidations?  Style?


----------



## Valara Saar (May 10, 2002)

Super Star Destroyer .

If you were serious, a Citadel cruiser. 1 or 2 pilots up to 14 passengers, a mostly defensive weapons array, and it was mostly used by nobles and pirates during the Old Republic, Oh the irony.  If its suppoused to belong to the pirates that works.

It could also work for the Pathfinder 3.  Other ships are either too small for the number of people, or way too large.

As far as Gammorean pilots, it depends on whether you agree with the EU or not.  In the novels, Gammoreans do not have the mental capacity to be pilots period.  The only Gam pilot in the entire Star Wars universe is Voort "piggy" Sabring.  He was part of an imperial experiment to increase the intelligence of certain species.  Him and an Ewok.  Anway the doctor that created the batch of smart piggies suicided taking all his creations but Voort with him.  Voort is in three of the X-Wing novels, and he is in Rebel Dream of the New Jedi Order series.


----------



## Jack Haggerty (May 10, 2002)

Well...

I was looking through SotG, and there aren't many ships that are completely suited to this group.  As you said, required crews either run small (1 or 2) or very large (50+).  There are very, very few ships for 6-8 characters.  You get two people running the ship, and everyone else sitting on their hands.

A Gallofree Medium Transport could work, as would a Corellian Star Shuttle, though they aren't particularly glamourous.  A Corellian Star Cruiser could work, but I'm already using one of those in another game.  A scaled down version of the IPV could work well also...  there just hasn't been anything that really jumps out.

Luckily I have rather extesive WEG sources for conversion and modification.

I'm just looking for the styles of ships you prefer so I don't offer something you'd hate.


----------



## Rorworr (May 10, 2002)

Something solid and reliable, with plenty of cargo space


----------



## Set Harth (May 10, 2002)

Yeah, got the revised rules book yesterday 5/9/02. I'll be burring myself in all the changes this weekend. Only complaint so far... They could have give the pressige classes names too.. More iconics the merrier. Besides That Blue Twli'ek Jedi Ace looks like Set's type


----------



## Dave G (May 10, 2002)

Jack, have you checked out some of the ships available at SWRPGNetwork?  They are pretty well done, and there should be some that fit the bill...


Sia-Lan Wezz


----------



## Arani Korden (May 10, 2002)

Set Harth said:
			
		

> * Besides That Blue Twli'ek Jedi Ace looks like Set's type *




I'll just bet she is. 

I got my book today (having Called In a Favor) and it looks like Kira Lar, iconic Rebel Trooper, has left to pursue other interests.  The rest of the iconics made the transition, though Bal Serinus has apparently been demoted to Generic Dark Jedi Guardian.

And the new guy is no Dorn, but he's okay for a tattooed and horned tech guy.  I like the goggles.


----------



## Valara Saar (May 11, 2002)

What are the changes to FA in the RCRB, I hear I got a face lift


----------



## Arani Korden (May 11, 2002)

Force Adepts get to choose the order of the three basic force feats (Alter, Sense, Control), which is my favorite change, since before *every* non-Jedi force tradition in the galaxy developed their powers in the exact same order.  Force Weapon is bumped up to a d8, they geta  few bonus feats, and at higher levels they pick up Force Secrets - sort of like a Loremaster's Secret ability, this gives them focused bonii on particular force skills.  Jedi Masters also get this ability, but neither Jedi base class does.


----------



## Arani Korden (May 11, 2002)

One thing I forgot to mention - the movie and EU characters who are statted out in the book are specifically referred to as "Iconic Characters."  That's gonna cause problems when it's time to renegotiate our contracts again.


----------



## Jack Haggerty (May 11, 2002)

Arani Korden said:
			
		

> *Force Adepts get to choose the order of the three basic force feats (Alter, Sense, Control)*




Actually, all the Force using classes can do that now...  and I agree, that is my favorite change to the Force classes.



			
				Rorworr said:
			
		

> *Something solid and reliable, with plenty of cargo space *




I think I can swing that.  There might even be a comfy chair for Arani's delicate arse to rest itself on...  But I wouldn't bet on it.



			
				Rorworr said:
			
		

> *Jack, have you checked out some of the ships available at SWRPGNetwork? They are pretty well done, and there should be some that fit the bill... *




I've taken a peek at the site now and again, but never find anything that I'd use.  I'll take another look.

Also...  I picked up the RCRB today.  It looks good at first glance.  We can start revising stats at any time.  Let me know if any of you need help, or don't plan on getting the Rulebook.


----------



## Valara Saar (May 11, 2002)

I could use the help.  Hopefully they will bring balance to he characters.  If they lower the FAs Def do I have to cross it over?   I mean her Def isn't that high as is and  with the def drops across the board...   for a jungle girl she is weak, and slow, whoever made her using the standard score package should have his or her head examined.


----------



## Arani Korden (May 11, 2002)

Valara Saar said:
			
		

> *If they lower the FAs Def do I have to cross it over?   *




The Force Adept defense stays the same.  Here's the sum total of changes to Valara (assuming you want your force feats in the same order; otherwise her skills will have to be redone.)  Startong Weapon Proficiencies - Simple Weapons, primitive Weapons.  She loses one point from her reputation.  And she gets one bonus feat, which she can choose from the following:  Alertness, Animal Affinity, Endurance, Link (+2 to Farseeing and Telepathy), Mind Trick (+2 to Affect Mind and Illusion), Mimic, Stealthy, or Track.


----------



## Rorworr (May 11, 2002)

Jack Haggerty said:
			
		

> *I think I can swing that. There might even be a comfy chair for Arani's delicate arse to rest itself on... But I wouldn't bet on it.*




Please see if you can swing the comfy chair!  I don't want to be stuck in a ship during a long jump with Arani complaining about the furniture.



			
				Jack Haggerty said:
			
		

> *Also...  I picked up the RCRB today.  It looks good at first glance.  We can start revising stats at any time.  Let me know if any of you need help, or don't plan on getting the Rulebook. *




I'll be getting the RCRB, but not for a few weeks.  So any help on updating my stats would be good.  Thanks


----------



## Jack Haggerty (May 12, 2002)

Rorworr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I'll be getting the RCRB, but not for a few weeks.  So any help on updating my stats would be good.  Thanks  *




For a 3rd level Scout...

The 1st Level Bonus Feat list is expanded to include: Cautious, Endurance, Great Fortitude, Rugged (+1 Fort saves and +2 Survival checks), Sharp-Eyed, Skill Emphasis (Survival), Starship Operation (space transport), Starship Operation (starfighter), Track.

At 3rd level, Scouts gain the ability "Heart +1".  Sounds kind of sappy, doesn't it?  Once per day, you can add that +1 bonus to any skill check, ability check or attack roll.

And your Class Defense bonus drops from +4 to +2.

I think that's all for now.


----------



## Valara Saar (May 12, 2002)

Jack, should I just drop weapon profficiency blasters, even though they are all the weapons I have left?


----------



## Arani Korden (May 12, 2002)

Rorworr said:
			
		

> *Please see if you can swing the comfy chair! I don't want to be stuck in a ship during a long jump with Arani complaining about the furniture.*




Hmph!  Let me just remind everyone that my job actually starts once we get off of jungle world.  Diplomacy is a fine art, and I'll need to be looking and feeling my best.  Oh, and smelling my best.  A shower would be good.


----------



## Jack Haggerty (May 12, 2002)

Valara Saar said:
			
		

> *Jack, should I just drop weapon profficiency blasters, even though they are all the weapons I have left? *




Yes, though you should have a staff and a sling with you, if I'm not mistaken.  Remember, lacking a weapon prof. doesn't mean you can't use the weapon, it only means you get -4 penalty to attack...  Kelko had been using a blaster rifle that he wasn't profiocient with for the entire adventure, until he got shot.


----------



## Valara Saar (May 13, 2002)

I was profficient with blasters then.  Why use a sling against someone with a blaster, and I have negatives to damage and to hit with the staff because I am so weak .  I threw them out when I got the blasters, I would look pretty stupid twirling a sling for 2 minutes when all anyone else had to do was point and click.


----------



## Arani Korden (May 13, 2002)

Hey, Jack, how about letting Valara switch out a less-used feat (*cough*toughness*cough*) for WGP Blaster Pistols?  I don't think there'd be any continuity issues that way.


----------



## Jack Haggerty (May 13, 2002)

Now, now...  technically, a sling doesn't take any more time to load and fire than a blaster does.  I know that doesn't sound right logically, but that's how the rules work.

Alright Valara, here's the deal...

When we first went over your stats, we discovered that you had both Dodge and Mobility which require a 13+ Dex that you didn't have.  You swapped them both out for Improved Initiative and Heroic Surge.  If you would like to change (again) one of those two feats to WP (blaster pistols), we can do that.


----------



## Rorworr (May 13, 2002)

Hmm, doesn't look like any of the changes are major for me.  Shame about the Defense bonus dropping though 



			
				Jack Haggerty said:
			
		

> *When we first went over your stats, we discovered that you had both Dodge and Mobility which require a 13+ Dex that you didn't have.  You swapped them both out for Improved Initiative and Heroic Surge.  If you would like to change (again) one of those two feats to WP (blaster pistols), we can do that. *




  Yeesh...  Who put the stats together for us?


----------



## Jack Haggerty (May 14, 2002)

Rorworr said:
			
		

> *  Yeesh...  Who put the stats together for us? *




The same bozos who gave you an extra level's worth of skill points.


----------



## Valara Saar (May 14, 2002)

The best thing we could have done is scrapped the wotc stats and designed our own to fit the character better,  at least then we could say that the mistakes never got past an editor.


----------



## Jack Haggerty (May 14, 2002)

Valara Saar said:
			
		

> *The best thing we could have done is scrapped the wotc stats and designed our own to fit the character better,  at least then we could say that the mistakes never got past an editor. *




Yeah, I agree...  but since there are "official" stats for some of the characters, it'd be nice to stick with them.

But, if we did do it, now would be the time to do it.  What does everyone else think?  Should we build our own "Revised Iconic" statstics?


----------



## Vadania (May 15, 2002)

Jack Haggerty said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Yeah, I agree...  but since there are "official" stats for some of the characters, it'd be nice to stick with them.
> 
> But, if we did do it, now would be the time to do it.  What does everyone else think?  Should we build our own "Revised Iconic" statstics? *




Hi,     Wotc had stats for some of us when we started, but not all, and often incorrect.   Assume the same is true for you, we just pretty much ignored there stats and created out own.    Still trying to keep within the iconic character as much as possible(Pure single class, no multiclass, nothing that didn't fit the sterotypical class example)

Of course this is your game and you all can do it however you like, just thought I would share some of the wisdom of experience.    

By the way, you should really try to enjoy this Jungle more instead of trying to get back to your overly technological world,  that Corruscant, saddens me.


----------



## Valara Saar (May 15, 2002)

I think the stats should be redone on general principles.  An actually good reason to redo them makes it even more palatable.  We were designed for the old rules, incorrectly I might add, We should recreate ourselves in the new rules so that everything is nice and neat.


----------



## Jack Haggerty (May 15, 2002)

Vadania said:
			
		

> *Wotc had stats for some of us when we started, but not all, and often incorrect.   Assume the same is true for you, we just pretty much ignored there stats and created out own.    Still trying to keep within the iconic character as much as possible(Pure single class, no multiclass, nothing that didn't fit the sterotypical class example)
> 
> Of course this is your game and you all can do it however you like, just thought I would share some of the wisdom of experience.
> 
> By the way, you should really try to enjoy this Jungle more instead of trying to get back to your overly technological world,  that Corruscant, saddens me. *




Excellent advise all around.  Thank you Vadania.  Out of curiosity, did you guys just use the "standard" stat block, or point buy?



			
				Vadania said:
			
		

> *I think the stats should be redone on general principles. An actually good reason to redo them makes it even more palatable. We were designed for the old rules, incorrectly I might add, We should recreate ourselves in the new rules so that everything is nice and neat.*




I'm leaning toward that...  But it'd have to be everyone or no one.  So, what's the vote?


----------



## Arani Korden (May 15, 2002)

Jack Haggerty said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I'm leaning toward that...  But it'd have to be everyone or no one.  So, what's the vote? *




I don't have any real complaints about Arani's write-up in the adventure game (says the girl with the 18 dex) but I have no objections to everyone being rewritten to place them on an even (and sensible) footing.  Especially since I'm the one that made the characters written up from scratch use the standard array in the first place.


----------



## Dorn Tavers (May 15, 2002)

You have my vote for redoing the stats. I don't mind. It will be a week or so before I have the revised book, though, so I will need some help if we go ahead with revising the stats.

Oh, and sorry about my lack of posts the last few days. This board is damn hard to get into with that 200 user cap! Oh well, looks like that will be lifted soon.


----------



## Rorworr (May 15, 2002)

I'm fine with Rory's stats as they are, but I'm fine with the idea of a rewrite as well.  So, whatever's good with you Jack.

For the D&D Iconics, we used the standard 25 point array (15, 14, 13, 12, 10, 8) and then added 3 points to take it up to the 28 point buy value.


----------



## Kaz Lo (May 15, 2002)

Hello, I'm your new Tech Speciallist,   WOTC asked me to stop by.


Could someone give me a little help with creating my stats?   How did you detirmine your ability scores?


----------



## Valara Saar (May 15, 2002)

Welcome to the fold.


----------



## The Crimster (May 15, 2002)

My recommendation, as I have done to an Iconic in my own game here - _is simply to kill them_.  This way you don't have to worry about their 'stats' and such.

Much easier that way.

(On another note, I love your game, guys!  You make me want to play Star Wars!)


----------



## Arani Korden (May 15, 2002)

Kaz Lo said:
			
		

> *Hello, I'm your new Tech Speciallist,   WOTC asked me to stop by.
> 
> 
> Could someone give me a little help with creating my stats?   How did you detirmine your ability scores? *




We're actually in the midst of a possible rewrite, so stat generation is a bit up in the air right now.  Watch this thread for details as they're worked out.

And if you haven't already, e-mail Jack Haggerty ASAP - as our GM, he needs to be consulted on the appropriate storyline issues.


----------



## Jack Haggerty (May 16, 2002)

Alright let's do it.

Here's the rules...

3rd level characters.
No multiclassing, and you know what class you each are supposed to be.
Use the standard array (15, 14, 13, 12, 10, 8).  Arrange as desired.  Add an additional 3 points to spent in the "point buy" method as noted in any of the Rulebooks (DMG, SW:CRB, SW:RCRB).

For now, post them in the old SWIC thread in the Rogue's Gallery Forum...  There should be a link in the first post of both this thread and the game thread.

Kas Lo...  Welcome.  It may be a little bit before I can work you into the game, but I've got your email, and I will reply to it ASAP.  Also, since you're new, it may be a bit before I can get your sig picture worked up.

Anyway, I've got friend in town today and tomorrow (we're going to see Ep 2 in an hour), so I'll be back on the job Saturday.


----------



## Arani Korden (May 17, 2002)

Updated.  My Defense took yet another hit, but my essential skills are even higher now, for the most part.  Why Bluff is a cross-class skill for Nobles is beyond me, though.


----------



## Sia-Lan Wezz (May 17, 2002)

Saw the movie @ 12:01 a.m. CST  

Meesa like!

I'll get my character done up sometime this weekend; my wife's graduating from college and we're having friend and families over in celebration.  So I'm not sure how much time I'll get on the computer, but I'll try.


----------



## Jack Haggerty (May 17, 2002)

Movie report...

Go see it.  It starts a little slow, but the last hour or so more than makes up for it.  The theatre cheered when Yoda drew his lightsaber.

And as if we didn't have enough reason to hate Jar-Jar...  we now know the real reason Lucas stuck him the movies.


----------



## Arani Korden (May 17, 2002)

I went to see it yesterday, and had a very good time.


----------



## Dorn Tavers (May 20, 2002)

I've seen the movie twice now and I love it. The force is definitely with this one.


----------



## Arani Korden (May 24, 2002)

And so, like the end of a _Voyager_ episode, the timeline restores itself and our mirror universe episode is at an end.


----------



## Valara Saar (May 24, 2002)

Yeppers.


----------



## Jack Haggerty (Jun 7, 2002)

Sorry about ignoring the game, guys.

I've been a little busy...

Revising the characters for your game, and my Journal of the Whills game...

Preparing adventures for the Chicago Game Day...

And preparing an adventure for a table-top game!  I finally convinced my D&D group to play a session or two of SW.  If they like it, we might run through Tempest Feud after we slog through the Temple of Elemental Evil.

More good stuff soon!


----------



## Rorworr (Jun 18, 2002)

Well, a cinema heavy couple of days for me.  I've been to see Spiderman today (good film, great casting), and on Saturday I at last got to see Episode II.  Wow!  It could be the best ever SW film, but I'll need to see it a couple more times to decide


----------



## Jack Haggerty (Jun 22, 2002)

Sorry the game's been moving so slow...  Looks like everyone's gotten a little busy with the summer.

I'd like to warn you guys:  I'm going on vacation monday, and will be out of touch for a week.  I'll try to post something before I leave.


----------



## Jack Haggerty (Jul 1, 2002)

I'm back from vacation...

Film at 11.


----------



## Rorworr (Jul 1, 2002)

The wookiee snorts awake.

"Yayyy!  Jack's back!"


----------



## Kaz Lo (Jul 4, 2002)

Well, I'm just still here reading and waiting for someone to find me.


----------



## Jack Haggerty (Jul 5, 2002)

Kaz Lo said:
			
		

> *Well, I'm just still here reading and waiting for someone to find me. *




Thanks Kaz...  It shouldn't be long now.


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Jul 5, 2002)

Just an FYI I am going on vaction for about 3 weeks starting this weekend (7/7/02) and will not be on the computer [wife will not let me bring the laptop for fear of doing work  heheh] 

Anyway sorry about that, you can have me do just sort of tag along...


----------



## Arani Korden (Jul 6, 2002)

Bah, humbug.

I've recently moved to a new apartment, and don't have a phone line yet.  So I'll be rather sporadic in my posting.  But I'll try to post an action tomorrow (Saturday.)


----------



## Jack Haggerty (Jul 12, 2002)

Dorn?
Set?

Sen and Arani are having a hard time getting to the web, I know, but where's everyone else?


----------



## Rorworr (Jul 14, 2002)

Jack Haggerty said:
			
		

> *Dorn?
> Set?
> 
> Sen and Arani are having a hard time getting to the web, I know, but where's everyone else? *




Waiting for others to post, but I'm still here.  A lot of the games here on the IC board seem to be going slowly at the moment.  I guess it's summer having an effect.


----------



## Rorworr (Aug 14, 2002)

Where have all the Jedi gone?


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Aug 15, 2002)

*well...*

I just got back from vaction, visiting the wife family... and that is in the Philippines. Now while there are lots of internet cafe there they are all on phone modems and are SO SLOW!! so of course I did not log-on for the whole 3 weeks and that was really kind of cool and relaxing 

But now I am back but it seems to be mostly stuff is happening with the other group, but I have enjoyed reading about it


----------



## Jack Haggerty (Aug 18, 2002)

*Re: well...*



			
				Sen Udo-Mal said:
			
		

> *But now I am back but it seems to be mostly stuff is happening with the other group, but I have enjoyed reading about it  *




That's only because neither you nor Arani have posted anything.  I know yu two have had problems finding time to post for various reasons, but if you start posting, things will happen.

And don't forget that you have the repulsorvan at your disposal.


----------



## Jack Haggerty (Aug 22, 2002)

*STAR WARS ICONIC STAT BLOCKS!*

For those of you who are still awake and paying attention...

You can find the latest Revised Stat blocks and Signature Pictures of your favorite Star Wars Iconic Chracters here.


----------



## Rorworr (Aug 22, 2002)

*Re: STAR WARS ICONIC STAT BLOCKS!*



			
				Jack Haggerty said:
			
		

> *For those of you who are still awake and paying attention...
> 
> You can find the latest Revised Stat blocks and Signature Pictures of your favorite Star Wars Iconic Chracters here. *




Nice work Jack.  At last, my sig pic has my name spelt right!


----------



## Jack Haggerty (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Re: STAR WARS ICONIC STAT BLOCKS!*



			
				Rorworr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Nice work Jack.  At last, my sig pic has my name spelt right!  *




You know...  I'd never noticed that.  You should have said something.


----------



## Kaz Lo (Aug 23, 2002)

Thank you, Finnally have a .sig.    Very happy.


----------



## Dorn Tavers (Aug 24, 2002)

Well, I'm back. Sorry about my absence. I've had hellacious connection problems this summer. Hopefully things are all cleared up now. 

Thanks for the new stat blocks/sigs Jack!


----------



## Rorworr (Aug 24, 2002)

Nice to have you back Dorn.  I feel much better about the attack knowing I've got a Jedi behind me.



			
				Dorn Tavers said:
			
		

> *As he dashes off towards the ship with his companions, he mutters under his breath, "I never thought I'd be risking my life with a plan of attack based on a game of charades with a wookie. May the Force be with us..." *




Great line


----------



## Valara Saar (Aug 24, 2002)

You have chopp liver there too.  Or in this case a force adept.


----------



## Rorworr (Aug 24, 2002)

Oh, I'm not doubting your skills.  I'm just hoping Dorn will draw some of the blaster fire away from me


----------



## Valara Saar (Aug 25, 2002)

Ya know thats a pretty good plan, people tend to shoot the guy holding the lightsaber before shooting us blaster weilders,, maybe I should rethink this wannabe Jedi Philosophy.


----------



## Dorn Tavers (Aug 25, 2002)

> Oh, I'm not doubting your skills. I'm just hoping Dorn will draw some of the blaster fire away from me




Ah, it's so nice to feel appreciated.


----------



## Rorworr (Aug 25, 2002)

Aww, we love ya really


----------



## Kaz Lo (Aug 25, 2002)

If anyone is waiting on me I'm really not sure what's expected of me at this point,   If the door is securely locked and the computer is uncooperative, then I'm just going to have to wait....


----------



## Jack Haggerty (Aug 27, 2002)

No Kaz, I was just waiting a little bit to see if I could goad anyone else into posting.

GAME ON!


----------



## Jack Haggerty (Sep 7, 2002)

Hey...

Is it just me, or does Kaz Lo bear a striking resemblance to John Malkovich?


----------



## Rorworr (Sep 8, 2002)

LOL, well spotted Jack


----------



## Kaz Lo (Sep 8, 2002)

But I don't have a tunnel leading to my brain.   I hope....


----------



## Jack Haggerty (Sep 12, 2002)

The _Pathfinder III_.


----------



## Rorworr (Sep 12, 2002)

Jack Haggerty said:
			
		

> *The Pathfinder III. *




Very nice ship 

Just out of interest, what direction is the ship facing in relation to the Cloakshapes?  And what direction do the torpedo tubes face?


----------



## Jack Haggerty (Sep 12, 2002)

Rorworr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Very nice ship
> 
> Just out of interest, what direction is the ship facing in relation to the Cloakshapes?  And what direction do the torpedo tubes face?  *




There are a pair of torpedo tubes forward, and a pair aft.  The Cloakshapes are off to the Starboard (right, for the anautical) side of the ship, and essentially at Point Blank range.


----------



## Rorworr (Sep 24, 2002)

Rorworr gets the ship up off the ground, and swings it round to face the Cloakshapes.

"Dorn, fire the torpedoes!"


IDHMBIFOM so what do concussion missiles do if you use them in atmosphere?  What kind of blast radius do they have?  Is this a very bad idea?


----------

